# new to trapping would like some good advice



## woodhunter93 (Nov 11, 2007)

im 14 and just getting into trapping. i have 1 cage trap meant for ***** and i use it in the woods bck behind my house. its about 15 acres or so and i have a huge meadow about 30 acres big with some woods by it both crawling wtih squirrells *****, and armidillos. right now i usually just trap squirrels. so can i get some advice on how to catch the ***** and where i could find places to sell my pelts, thx


----------



## woodhunter93 (Nov 11, 2007)

i left out a couple animals i have tons of possums and rabbits some rap suggestion and ect. would be really helpful


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

if you have a pond or a creek in that area then you could set the trap around it where you see signs of them and bait it with a fishy bait or something sweet. if you dont have a creek or pond to set by then you could try and find a **** trail and set it near it with a sweet lure or bait. To catch the opposums you can set the trap just about anywhere and bait it with something rotten and you'll catch em.


----------



## woodhunter93 (Nov 11, 2007)

ok thx yea i have a creek right behind my house actually. thx for the info


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

use stuff you can find around the house marshmellos peanut butter tuna leftover hot dogs just about anything you eat a opossum and **** ll eat too


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm from Louisiana and nothing works better there than a honeybun.. ***** are smart and if they see you trapping other animals or going to the trap alot they will not go in.. I would move location every couple of days...and get them out asap when you get one , Ive had them rip hair out trying to get out. Especially if your going to mount it.. good luck


----------

